# Favorite Seed Companies



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I have garden fever and cannot wait to start some seeds for this year's garden. With that being said I have been checking out quite a bit of seed companies and was wondering which ones you guys prefer?

My personal favorite is:

Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future

They have many heirloom seeds and I have had great success with them.

What are some of your favorites?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have had good sucess with lots of companies. I pretty much no longer deal with Burpees. Their prices are ridiculous. If you have a small garden, check out American Seed Co sold in Dollar Stores.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Have been saving my own seeds where practical.

Local feed store has bulk seeds, onions, potatoes, asparagus, etc.......

I buy seed by the scoop and pay for in oz 0r lb /dollar. I get 50-100X more seed for same price as a tiny packet. Year old seed is 1/2 price. They do have packets for less popular cultivars.

Same with fertilizers. Buy 50 lb bags. Lots cheaper

Can get fingerling trout in spring to stock your pond/stream.

Nice people to deal with.

They even have a parakeet, in the store that whistles the Andy Griffith's show theme song!!! First time I heard it I looked for a TV.

https://www.whitmansfeed.com/#!


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> What are some of your favorites?


https://www.rareseeds.com/


----------

